
The Case for Promoting over Hiring - burlesona
https://philosopherdeveloper.com/posts/the-case-for-promoting-over-hiring.html
======
burlesona
Posted in response to the article about Square's promotion process
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20530046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20530046)).

This blog does a great job making the case why "promoting as recognition for
what you've already achieved" isn't the best or most equitable idea.

